# Viper 5701 - fried?



## V8Reverb (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been having some issues with my 5701. Some history first - I installed it myself - always done my own installs - it's been working fine for two years. 

The other day I armed it with an amazon box on the roof and set the alarm off when I went to pull it off the car - fumbled with the remote with my arms full - I swear it did a little beeping - disarmed the alarm and it only clicked once - not twice to disarm - sat in it with the door open and tried to arm it and it wouldn't. 

Got in it the other day (been pretending to arm it for the intelligentia lol) and it was armed - went to disarm it and it only clicked once again.

I was leaning over the engine checking for an oil leak two days ago when the alarm went off in my ear just to tell me it's not completely dead yet.

I've checked fuses, +12v and I rerun the earth. The remote starter isn't hooked up it's just the alarm with a module.

So is it fubar? What can I do to check it's working and it wasn't me pressing some sequence of buttons on the remote when I disarmed it the first time?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Your users manual should have a 'Reset' sequence you can do. This might be as simple as removing the battery from the remote and removing the power from the controller. Then, there may be a 'Reset' button on the controller itself.

It's unlikely that something you did while fumbling with the remote could have put it in a weird mode but then again, I've seen poorly designed products where it could. So, I'd recommend a full reset first (as described in your users manual - if it's mentioned), then move on to other, more sinister possibilities, like a failure of the controller.


----------



## V8Reverb (Dec 12, 2012)

Well it started working again out of the blue the other day after I pulled the power from it. And today its stopped working again  no life from the valet button so I think I'm looking for a new one. Incidentally where can I buy just the controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Might be less expensive to replace the system. Here at eBay for one: Viper


----------

